

Provisional patents worth the time/money? - sharemywin

I filed a provisional patent for a drive up coffee vending machine that extends the order screen out past your car mirror after you drive up. It cost me a $1000 with drawings and descriptions. Was I wasting my time? Should I have spent time/money of other things?
======
mchannon
As with all things, it depends.

If your $1000 included a pretty competent set of drawings, claims, and
background, then it was not wasted money.

If your $1000 included something quick and dirty and just a piece of paper
with things written on it you're not especially proud of, you could have spent
it more wisely.

In either case, if you're serious, you've got a lot more money to spend.

The first thing to remember is a patent is essentially a declaration of war-
it's expensive, and you are committing to throw ever-increasing resource after
resource, for years, at protecting your idea, so that you can gain income from
protecting that idea.

It's definitely not a fire-and-forget approach.

That said, provisional patents are the "clip-on tie" of the IP industry. They
offer very limited protection, and they add significant downsides to the
health of the patent over its lifetime. You have approximately one year to get
a real utility patent application together, which has be for the exact same
invention, in order for it to be any help.

Investors judge a provisional patent much as they'd judge a clip-on tie; some
may applaud your keen sense of corner-cutting when resources are limited, and
some would laugh quietly to themselves and pass on the opportunity of getting
to know you.

To put it in perspective, I filed a real utility patent with 20 claims and a
very complicated invention for about half $1000. Getting the first stage of
international protection brought it to about $1000. Over the next 20 years, if
I keep wanting to protect it, it will cost tens of thousands of dollars on the
US side and hundreds of thousands of dollars on the international side (the
longer you hold a patent, the more the governments charge you to do so).
Abandoning or renewing gets to be a real easy decision when the renewal fees
hit five figures.

If you really believe in your project, spend the next month getting it up to
utility patent submission without waiting the supposed year the provisional
can add to your product's period of protection. That will get you past the
first lock with sophisticated investors. Hiring a real patent attorney when
you've got the paperwork all ready to submit (not when you're trying to figure
out what to do) will be both smart and significantly less expensive.

------
charlesjshort
Patents are a crap shoot. I don't think you will get much scope on this
invention, which is closer to 'design patent' than utility patent. Without
scope you won't be able to tag someone as infringing; in theory. Of course you
can play the troll and cause people trouble even when your patent is crap,
i.e. you did not move the state of the art.

If you really do improve the lot of humanity with a new idea that solves a
problem, you deserve a patent.

If you are doing something which is an obvious solution to a person of the
art, you are wasting everyones time and energy.

~~~
sharemywin
I think if it was obvious it would already be on the market. To me reaching
out of your car because you drove to far away from the ATM is a problem. It
makes it inconvient for people to use drive up solutions. If the peices are
extended out problem solved. Is it obvious? Again Drive up ATMs have been
around for a decade not one does it this way. After I point it out sure it
seems obvious, but almost all patents are that way.

